# Decapitator



## workinforwood (Jul 23, 2011)

I took a stab at making a razor kit. Scrolled skull/bones in Alumilite. I made a few 3 blank kits for this test and it worked out good, but my next batch I will have the skulls flipped for the razor blank so there is more blank on the head side instead of the bones size. Because the blank was made like a pen blank, if I was to install my razor in the stand the traditional way then the skull would be upside down when on the stand. So I simply came up with a different mounting method to adapt. I think it would also be better with the razor as a closed end, to match the brush top better. The new "upside down" version is going to be able to accommodate that as well. Over all though, it's pretty neat and I can see how they'd sell well at shows.


----------



## glycerine (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh my!


----------



## Bobalu (Jul 23, 2011)

Those look spectacular Jeff. Your alternate mounting method is a great idea. I've done a few closed end razors. I like the look, but it changes the "feel" of the razor once you loose the weight off the end. Not necessarily a bad thing, just a personal observation.


----------



## vallealbert (Jul 23, 2011)

Cool...my kids love it!!!


----------



## bitshird (Jul 23, 2011)

Pretty nice Jeff.


----------



## terryf (Jul 23, 2011)

Lovely Jeff! Just one observation though, would the thinner section towards the end not make it more prone to cracking should it be dropped? There cant be much left there - I suppose closed end as you mentioned would be a better bet, cut the tube short and leave the back end solid.


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 23, 2011)

terryf said:


> Lovely Jeff! Just one observation though, would the thinner section towards the end not make it more prone to cracking should it be dropped? There cant be much left there - I suppose closed end as you mentioned would be a better bet, cut the tube short and leave the back end solid.



I would sure not say it's prone to cracking. There's nothing thin about these razors, they are a 7mm tube with more than a 1/2" of meat. Even the mortise I cut into the razor to fit into the stand has more meat on it left than a slimline pen has. I don't see why'd you'd need to cut the tube shorter for a closed end either, because if you want to keep the same length as the kit you have a whole lot of solid material off the back end.

The mach 3 itself however, I wish it was a fusion head instead. I like those a lot better. My favorite razor is the vibrating fusion quatro. The little bit of vibrations clear the cutters nicely and the razor seems to last a couple months before I swap the refill.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 23, 2011)

Cool stuff - should sell well.


----------



## TheRealSmith (Jul 23, 2011)

jeff that is bad ass!:biggrin:


----------



## boxerman (Jul 23, 2011)

Jeff that razor and brush and stand rock. Nice job by the way.


----------



## reddwil (Jul 23, 2011)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thewishman (Jul 23, 2011)

AARRRRRRRRRRR, matey! That be a right winnin' chin whisker cutter.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah i gotta say it does look pretty sick! Nice conglomeration


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 24, 2011)

Those blanks are awesome Jeff. I would love to make a few pens out of them without the scrollings, they are my favorite colors.  Seamus shame on you for telling Jeff that his work is "sick" :biggrin:


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 24, 2011)

I know it is a gender/age gap, but what is it with the skulls????  That being said, the set is very attractive and the workmanship looks fantastic. 
Maybe it is a satire relating sharp cutting instruments to death??  Did I get it?


----------



## jskeen (Jul 24, 2011)

I thought of a stealie at first, because of the red and blue, then I saw the bones. 

Once a deadhead, always a deadhead, like they say.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 25, 2011)

Jeff, that is sooo cool!! 

LOL But only you would put skulls and bones on a shaving set and then call it "The Decapitator!" :laugh:


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 25, 2011)

Jeff,
You have a great sense of humor.  The cast is perfect for the application.  Bloody mess indeed.


----------



## USNR'03 (Jul 25, 2011)

Love the set!!


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 25, 2011)

jskeen said:


> I thought of a stealie at first, because of the red and blue, then I saw the bones.
> 
> Once a deadhead, always a deadhead, like they say.


What is a "deadhead"?


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 25, 2011)

A fan/follower of the band The Grateful Dead. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deadhead


----------

